# Seeking artist for NSFW commissions (closed)



## Rift Quest (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello everyone. 
Im new to furaffinity, mostly over at Deviantart where i am already buying a nsfw fantasy comic with some furries in it. 

However i thought that i would also move my comic over to Furaffinity and buy some commissions from artists who are more focused on furries than people over at Deviantart are. 

I at least feel that there is a bit of a reputation around "liking furries" and i have personally experienced some lame episodes of people being a bit intolerant of furry stuff and me liking said furry stuff.

So if anyone knows a good artist who is open commissions then i would really appreciate if i could get a link or 2.


----------



## driftingdragon (Aug 18, 2019)

Hey there! I do NSFW commissions! If you're interested you can check out my FA: Userpage of Driftingdragon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## TheBlackRuby (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi, I'm open for NSFW commissions if you want
This is my page
Userpage of TheBlackRuby -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Rift Quest (Aug 20, 2019)

Dont know how to close a thread, so just gonna write this. 

Its closed, i have gotten alot of messages from alot of talented and nice artists, so now i know where to go to in the future.

Thank you all for helping :3


----------

